# Need an idea



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Anyone got an idea on what you would use to light up this sign. They want to get rid of the cheasy solar nubs and install 110v lights. Ground lights are ok, but I'm thinking some type of led down light. Like a 3' bar light.
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

http://www.cooperindustries.com/content/public/en/lighting/products/sign_lighting.html


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

If you use downllights you may need some sort of arrangement to prevent drivers from seeing the light source because the top of the sign is higher than a driver's line of sight at they're driving down the road. Some sort of cabinet may serve you well. If their concern today is they don't like looking at the solar equipment, whatever you come up with is going to have to pass muster with whoever doesn't like the present arrangement. 

Although higher maintenance and subject to abuse by the lawn crew, you may want to consider uplighting.

Maybe come up with a couple different proposals and let the customer choose.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Linear LEDs across the bottom.


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

neon!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Why not up light it with some LED landscape lights? They'll be nice and hidden behind the bush. Heck, go ahead and light the bush too.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

I would just go with regular covered par holders standing on a 2" PVC in the ground, and install PAR leds in them.


----------



## Byte (Oct 3, 2016)

Do you get snow there? If so, LED lighting on top


----------



## yoricky (Aug 27, 2015)

I concur with rephase277 in using landscape lights. They are cheap and get the job done. I've used these in the past with great results. These use AC, unlike the malibu lights that tend to run on low voltage.








https://www.amz.one/p/landscapelighting
You can either use them with a stake or add a job in the ground and screw into that.

If not you can try the linear bar like MechanicaDVR mentioned.
https://www.amazon.com/RSN-LED-Outdoor-Waterproof-Warranty/dp/B013GJEAC0/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1485120278&sr=8-5&keywords=bar+lighting+led+outdoor


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

yoricky said:


> If not you can try the linear bar like MechanicaDVR mentioned.
> https://www.amazon.com/RSN-LED-Outdoor-Waterproof-Warranty/dp/B013GJEAC0/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1485120278&sr=8-5&keywords=bar+lighting+led+outdoor


That is what I've decided to go with, in a down light application due to snow build up.:thumbsup:


----------



## Byte (Oct 3, 2016)

I wonder what this is as in the product details:
*8.Humanized design,suitable for a variety of applications.*
Humanized design?


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

Byte said:


> I wonder what this is as in the product details:
> *8.Humanized design,suitable for a variety of applications.*
> Humanized design?


Seems like a way to say they are a stubborn pain in the ass, so just a normal light fixture.


----------

